# Need Help Identifying this old tape



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

I had a crappy dubbed copy of the same tape. Search on "The Sounds of Halloween" by Hallmark in this forum, and you'll find downloads of all the iterations. I love this forum.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes. I think that was on the Halloween 1986 Hallmark tape.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 22, 2009)

I searched the forum but none of the links I've found are working. Does anyone have this (the 1986 Hallmark tape)?


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I'm interested in it too if anyone happens to find it


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's at work. I'll get it tomorrow, bring it back home, and get it uploaded for you tomorrow night if nobody else gets to it before then.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 22, 2009)

^Just bumping this in case you forgot. It's fine if you need more time.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good thinkin' on the bumpage. Is this what you are looking for ... Hallmark 1986


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

...my favorite Halloween tape of all time. The Hallmark Sounds of Halloween (1986) also had several "covers" of standard Halloween songs (Ghostbusters, Monster Mash, etc...) on side 1. The scary sounds were on side 2. The 1989 repackaging Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Sounds just had the scary sound effects on both sides.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you so much! That's just what I was looking for =]


----------



## tigerlilycmb (Sep 17, 2017)

Anyone ever find a working link for the 1986 sounds of Halloween tape? Searching for awhile for my kids, any help is appreciated!


----------

